# Hair loss on underside of 5-month old chi pup......help!



## ruthjewel (Jun 7, 2005)

*Hi everyone. Just found this forum. I have a 5 month-old chihuahua...white, long-coat......and it has lost most of its hair on the underside of the neck, belly, and knees. It looks horrible. I've contacted the breeder and she said long coats lose their puppy hair....but I've seen other chi pups and this looks freakish. Had it at a vet last week and he said the dog was underweight and this may be contributing to it. We now have her on a a healthy (expensive!) vet-food diet but have seen no change in the hair loss. Any idea why she would lose so much hair, and only on the underside? I asked the vet about a thyroid problem and he said it was doubtful in a dog this young. The skin looks fine and she doesn't scratch at it. Any leads/advice appreciated! Thanks. PLEASE SEE PIC BELOW!*


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi is 5 1/2 months old and is losing her puppy coat. the fur is getting thinner especially on the chest/neck area. her fur is also getting "tighter" to her body if that makes sense... if the vet didn't find mange or any dermatitis then i thinkit's the normal puppy coat hair loss... :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Yea...Gizmo is a long hair and has lost most of his hair...except for around his head, ears, neck, top of the body and the pants area...

Oh I forgot his paws...he has patches of thin hair which are growing in now...

I freaked out too, but according to everyone and the vets, he is normal and it's fine...

take a look of before and now...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I am having the exact same problems with Ginger...and she is a short-haried chi.

She has lost all the hair on her rear legs and around the elbows of her front legs. She also has a bald spot on her head and on her neck...i mean bald...like all that there is is skin.

I was also told that she is way too young for it to be thyroid. Her skin is also clear of any redness or irritation. She isnt chewing on her skin either. I was told this just might be how Ginger is....which is fine by me as long as she isnt sick.

I was just thinking about this like 2 seconds ago...Ginger in on my lap and I was looking at her legs and was thinking of taking her back in to the vet...her skin is turning black but it still not bothering her. Good think I am a vet-tech and can just bring her in with me to work.

This could be something she grows out of especially since she is a long-haird chi...or if not this could be just how she. 

If there is no signs of skin problems and she is otherwise healthy I wouldnt worry. ALso it takes a while for the good pet-food to have an effect on their coats...I would wait a while and see what happens when her adult coat grows in.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

lots of dogs once put on a better diet or given supplements end up having their coats come back but I freaked too the first time. their coats go thru several changes each year so.......fear not your on the right track. 

My boy even went almost completely bald (top of head) and the hair grew back this spring I was so excited!!


----------



## ruthjewel (Jun 7, 2005)

OK, thanks everyone for your comments! If anyone else has personal experience with this, please post!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

your chi doesnt look like its got any ahir on those spots like its down to skin. your on the right track with the diet. It will take time for the diet to kick in. However I did have that problem with Lady When I had first gotten her. she is a short hair. no itching or scratching no redness, I had the vet do a skin scrapping and she did have some kind of dermitis and was put on meds she is all cleared up it took some time but it scared the daylights out of me


----------

